# looking for surf rods



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

title says it..10-13 is what im comfortable with..the thinner the better


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

got a few
carolina cast pro 2to5oz 11'er needs to be striped and rewrapped.been telling myself to get it done for last 6 months.It's not going to happen. You could turn this into a killer surf rod.
2 brand new ticas UEHA532002S andUEHA429002S 10'6" and 9'6". not bad rods for the money but I hate the way they are wrapped.
Century sling shot 8'er 3/8to1oz.expensive rod but just does not get it done for me.You can get it for cheap
carolina cast pro 13' 3to6oz .nice rod, but I would part with it for the right price
Jim 341 6290


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Jim….Send me a PM with price for those two Tommy Farmers if Cajun doesn't bite.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

you can have 13 footer joe.. i want the shorter one


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Are they all casting rods, Jim? Any spinning?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the 13 'er is casting. but I have been using it with a spinner,no problems,the guides are fairly large. right now it looks like CCwants the 11' cast pro and the 10'6" tica. Joe wants to look at the 13'. I have proposed a trade to Joe,have not heard back yet.

If you are interested,The 9'6" tica is still here ,big ol cheap spinning guides,when the lady fish,blues, and pomps show up it would be really fun rod to have


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Jim- I'll let Joe have at it. I am just starting to learn to wrap rods and was interested in the TF 11 footer for the blank if it was a spinning rod. I like my 12 footer  I'll just have to take it off Joes hands when he gets tired of it


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> I have proposed a trade to Joe,have not heard back yet.


Didn't get it Jim…but if you want the cat or the kid, you can have them both! lol! Let me know what you're thinkin'.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thought I sent you you a pm Joe. Definitely doesn't involve the cat! I could put the kid to work,He probably would eat me out of house and home though.

All kidding aside ,I want to drop by with these rods Friday am . are you going to fish on Friday?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> I want to drop by with these rods Friday am . are you going to fish on Friday?


I don't call it Fish Friday for nothin'! lol! That's a yes!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Jim, I can't find your number! Again! I think my wife goes in my phone and deletes random fishing buddies! Call me! 850-516-2409


----------

